# Around the WAC



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Six teams from the Western Athletic Conference made it to the postseason, but five have already been knocked out of their respective tournaments.
The Utah State men’s basketball team won the regular-season WAC title as well as the conference tournament championship, but was ousted in the first round of the NCAA Tournament 58-57 at the hands of Marquette.
The Fresno State women’s basketball team, who also won the regular-season conference title as well as winning the conference tournament, was blasted in its first-round game of the NCAA Tournament against California, 70-47.


read more


----------

